# كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟*

ما أكثرها تلك اللحظات حين يتشاجر الرجل مع زوجته

...
وما أكثرها تلك اللحظات حين يغضب الزوج
لدرجة أن يتمنى عقاب زوجته وردعها !
لكن أخوتي معشر الرجال ( المساكين )
محدودي الإبداع وقليلي الحيلة... وكيد النساء غلبهم

...
لهذا نقلت لكم بضعة أفكار تساعد أحبتي الرجال في عقاب زوجاتهن

...
فكرة رقم واحد

...
اشتري مسدس ماء وكلما تضايقت من زوجتك... أخبرها بأنك غاااااضب

...
واركض إلى المكان الذي وضعت فيه مسدس الماء

...
( يكون دائما جاهز للاستخدام )... وابدأ بالإطلاق عليها

...
اجعلها مبللة كقطعة قماش تحت المطر!!! وعندها صدقني...
سترحمها وستحن عليها وتضحك معها من جديد
( وعندما تشعر بذلك احتضنها وقبلها )... وإذا حصل و زعلت منك 
زوجتك...
اترك المزح واطلب منها السماح.... وأثناء طلبك السماح...
عاود اانظر إليها بالنظرات الشريرة ولكن لا تغدر بها مهما كان!!
ولا مانع من أن تهدي
زوجتك أيضا مسدسا مشابه كي تدافع عن نفسها
(( اجعلها تخاف مسدسك كلما أغضبتك وتسببت في ثورتك!
لكن تذكر المسدس لا يتم إشهاره إلا عند غضبك! ))
^^ملاحظة... تجنب التصويب على العينين...
ولكل إنسان درجة تحمل للمزح...
فلا تتعداها!! اللهم إني بلغت اللهم فاشهد^^

فكرة رقم اثنين...

عندما يثور غضبك ويثور غضبها... وتتعالى الأصوات
ويكثر الصياح والصراخ والنياح... حذر زوجتك من غضبك...
أخبرها بأنك غاضب ...
واذهب إلى غرفة النوم وأحضر المخدات الموجودة
( حتى مخدات المجالس العربية وسنادات الظهر )
وارجع إلى زوجتك وهددها...( إذا لم تسكتي فسأضربك بالمخدات )....
وإذا لم تسكت... ( خليك جنتل-مان = Gentleman )
وأعطيها نصف المخدات التي عثرت عليها في بيتكم
( كي تتمكن من الدفاع عن نفسها--- لأنك لا تضرب امرأة مجردة من 
السلاح )
وابدأ رميها بالمخدات... ( حاول عدم إصابة الوجه )...
وإذا انتهت مخداتك اهجم عليها باليد المجردة...
واسرق من ذخيرتها بعض
المخدات... وتراجع...
( يسمى هذا الأسلوب بـــ أسلوب الكر والفر )
وكرر هذه العملية حتى تخرج بخسائر جسدية
أو خسائر في العفش أو المخدات...
أوحتى تتسبب في بكاء واحد من أطراف المعركة!!!
( أقصد من كلامي لا تزود العيار في المزح!! )
وكن رحيما... يعني لو توسلت زوجتك وقالت توقف... توقف...على الفور!!![/color]

فكرة رقم ثلاثة...

عندما تكون جالسا بالقرب من زوجتك وحبيبتك...
وتتضايق من كلمة أو تعليق منها... حول يديك إلى شكل مخالب
( كأنك تحمل كرة تنس أرضي أو كرة يد بيد واحدة ) ...
حول يديك إلى شكل مخالب لوحش مفترس... وانقض عليها بالدغدغة...
( لكن كن لطيفا نوعا ما... حتى لا تتسبب لها بالكدمات والبقع الزرقاء 
في جسدها! )

فكرة رقم أربعة...

عندما تكون في وسط الشجار ( فإن أسوأ ما يحصل هو انقطاع الكهرباء
لأنك لن تتمكن من رؤية الوجه الذي تصرخ فيه! )... وبناء عليه...
عندما يحتدم الشجار بينكما... اتجه فورا إلى مفتاح الضوء ( اللمبة )
واضغط عليه
لينطفئ الضوء... ثم اتجه لزوجتك واطلب منها
أن تنتبه حتى لا تتأذى وحتى لا تسقط... وأكمل حوارك وشجارك
( ولكن بنبرة أقل حدة وبصوت أقل ارتفاعا! )
منقول

لطفا وليس أمرا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (11 أبريل 2006)

*لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العظيم *


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*فى ايه يعم مالك بس انا عارفه انتو ازا كان عليكم عاوزين مسدس حقيقى وبدل المخدات قوالب وحجاره بس دى عالم بتخاف على مراتها مش زيكم يساتر عليكم*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (11 أبريل 2006)

*الله كل واحد حر مع مراته *


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*وانا اتكلمت يعم انشاله تقتلها انا مالى انتا هتطلعهم فيا ولا ايه *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (11 أبريل 2006)

*بعد الشر عليها قال اقتلها قال*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*يسلام يسلام على الحنيه الى يشوف كدا يقول الواد متجوز ليه 20 سنه 


يبنى اولها بعد الشر اخرها اللى اتودى *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (11 أبريل 2006)

*لا برضه بعد الشر عليها دي حبيبه قلبي معقول يعني *


----------



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

طب و ليه نتعب نفسينا من الاول مبلاش جواز من اساسه و نريح الدماغ و لا مسدسات و لا الود عيان و لا البت فى المستشفى و لا مخدات و لا نكد الخخخخخخخ
و ربنا يقوينا عليهمز


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

اي الحلاوة دي ياميرنا اية المواضيع الجامدة دي بجد عجبني جدا وضحكت ضحك فية
وانشاء الله ناخد بالنصايح دي


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

وبعدين الحاجات دي اساسا انا كنت بتكم فيها وبهزر قالولي يبقى لعب عيال وهاتزهقك بس معتقدش هاعمل الحاجات دي يعني هاعملها بقة 
عاجباني ولذيذة والله


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*الخطوات ديه مجربة؟ هل من احصائيات على نتائجها؟*


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

بصراحة يا جماعة أنا من رايى الشخصي يعني يعني من غير زعل 

ان الحزب النسائي شادد حيلوا عالينا ولازمم نرجع ايام سي سيد تانى

هو دة اللى هايخليهم تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*اى انتا يا سى السيد مش مات بقا سى سيد بتاعكم دا وكمان اتحرق ولعنا فيه وفى ايامه 


متحولش ولا تحلموش انها ترجع تانى قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان *


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

ايوة ياروك شيل على ضمانتي


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه

روك شيل يا روك دة احنا مقبلين على ايام ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا

أستر يا رب


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

اعاقبها بحنية؟

بسيطة

جوز اقلام بظهر ايدى زى الخدامين

وبعد كدة 

كام كف على وشها لحد ما الدم يخر منها

وبعد كدة 

اديها وردة واقولها سمحتك


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*والنعمه تسيحلك وتلم امه لا اله الا الله الواد دا غشيم طلوع من هنا*


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

> والنعمه تسيحلك وتلم امه لا اله الا الله الواد دا غشيم طلوع من هنا



دة تهديد دة ولا اية

لعلمك احنا مبنخفش
وان اتكلنا منتهضمش 
وان تهضمنا منتبلعش
اون اتبلعنا ومتعصرش وان اتعصرنا

نصرخ فى الزور ونطلع تانى

ههههههههههههههه


منك الله يا ولية يا مفترية


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*انا مش وليه مفتريه اه لكن مش وليه مرا واحد قلهالى امه بدور عليه *


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

احم احم

شوفى يا اختنا الفاضلة ميرنا

احنا نمزح

احم احم

وربنا بيغفر

والنبى اخر مرة

والنبى


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

أموا بتدور علية يالهوى عندك حق فى كل كلمة يا مايكل بجد

لما أموا بتدور علية يبقى مش مفترية

أسترها علينا يا رب من ميرنا وعصابة الاشرار اللى ورانا على طول دى


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

وبعدين اية يا مايكل أنت هاتنخ تانى ولا أية

عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيب


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*بس يا سوسه يا سهونه يا هيما *


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> وانشاء الله ناخد بالنصايح دي





 اخص عليك ياراااااااااااااااامى  لالالا صحيح اخص  بجد   ليه كدة  تزعلنى  منك يا بابا  انت مش عارف دعوتين منى يعملو ايه 
ليه   تعمل بنصايح ميرنا  ليه يابنى   انت مش عارف ميرنا  قويه ومفتريه  يعنى  اذا هو ضربها بالمخدات  هاتضربه هى بالمقشه 
 ابعد  عن  نصايح ميرنا   خليك  تعيش حياة زوجيه هانئه  بدل ما نيجى نزورك فى المستشفى فى  الهانى موون:a63: :new6:


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

أنا سوسة الله يسامحك ناولنى يا ولد شومة

علشان اخد بطارى من عصابة الاشرار اللى هوت نار مش عارف يكلم عبد الجبار ونضربهم بالنار


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

عنك يا هيما بية

خدى يا ميرنا:vava: 

خدى يا اطرميس :vava: 


علشان تعرفوا تتكلموا كويس مع المحترم هيما


واى بنت هشوفها هنا مش هيحصلها كويس

فاهمين

احنا لا بنخاف ولا بنترعش

مفهوم

ولحد ما اكبر ld: هفضل اطاردكم


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

لابجد افكار سكر

مسدس المياه ينفع في الصيف

واسلوب المخدات تنفع في الشتاء 

ياموسهل نبقي نجربها بعد 200 سنة باذن الله 

شكرا يا ميرنااا*


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

والشومة راحت فين

دة انا عامل واحدة مخصوص ممكن اسلفك لو حبيت


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> اعاقبها بحنية؟
> 
> بسيطة
> 
> ...



 ده  اييييييييه الجبروت ده كله  يا مفترى  هاتروح النار 

عارف لو عملت فيها كدة  هاتلاقى نفسك الصبح  ياما مطرود من البيت  بالشبشب  هههههه
ياما  ياحرام هاتلاقى نفسك  متعبى  فى كياااااااااااااااس  والدم سايح فى المنطقه :vava: 

بلاش عنف  وللا انتو ماشيين بنظام الراجال  قوماون على النساء  ها ها


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

> عارف لو عملت فيها كدة هاتلاقى نفسك الصبح ياما مطرود من البيت بالشبشب هههههه



مش دة لو كان فى بيت من اساسة



> ياما ياحرام هاتلاقى نفسك متعبى فى كياااااااااااااااس والدم سايح فى المنطقه






> بلاش عنف وللا انتو ماشيين بنظام الراجال قوماون على النساء ها ها



حدثنا الحج عبد الموجود وجود بن موجود بن الى مش عارف هو ساكن فين بن البواب رضى الله عنة قال

ان الرجال قوامون على النساء

ههههههههههههههههه

السكاكين والاكياس والكلام الفاضى دة مش معايا
دة انا   قديم فى الموال دة


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

على فكرة فى فكرة جديدة احسن من الااكياس

أنا أملى البانيو على الاخر وأسحب اى حد فيه واحط بطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس ومية نار

لحد ما يتحلل لوحدوا والم العظم وترمية للكلاب


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

طيب وتحرم الكلاب لية من اللحم بس مش فاهم

ياتعمل الخير كلة يا هيما يا متعملوش


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

دة أنا كدة بعمل خير لان بصراحة مش أحب لحم كتفهم اللى من خيري يكلوا ال تييييييييييييييييت


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

ياعينى  ياعينى  على اصحاب القلوب الرحيمه  وايه الثراء الفاحش اللى انتو فيه انتو الدوز   ده 

 واحد هايتجوز  من غير  بيت  والتانى  هايتجوز بالبانيو  ههههههههههههههههههه
 كتر خيييييييييييير اللى هاتحن عليكم وتتجوزكو  اساسا  دى  تبقى  نازل عليها  غضب ربنا  ودعاوى  ابوها  وامها 

اما فكرة  هيما  دى  بصراحه متجبش مع الجراله   احسن حاجه  سم فيران  فى الاكل  يجيب  اجلهم 
او رشه  ريييد  على الاكل  حتى تخلى  طعم الاكل وريحه حلوة  تلاقيه قاع ياكل صينيه بطاطس باللحمه  كدة ولا  سمك  ولا اى حاجه ويتخنق ووشه يزرق  ويمووووووووووت  ياسلاممممممم  وساعتها  نقول  ان اللحمه  بسبب جنون البقر  كان فيها فيرس 
 ههههههههه  راح ضحيه البطاطس ولللحمه :99: :ura1:


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*نعم يا سى مايكل يلى عملى فيها سى سيد انتا مالك مش عاجبك انا ولا دودو داحنا نقطعوك ونتوك ونمشو فى جنازتك وانتا يا هيما شومه انا معايه عصابتى يكدو فيك وما ادراك ما هو كيدهم ان كيدهن عظيم *


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> مش دة لو كان فى بيت من اساسة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 هههههههههه
 ايه يا اخ مايكل  اتقطعت  قبل كدة ولا ايه   شكلك  بتقوم مضروب كل يوم بالمخده  اساسا  هههههههه
:hlp: 

على فكرة ياجماعه  دة روح مايكل  اللى بيكلمنا  مايكل اتقطع فى كياس قبل كدة واترمى فىالنيل   علشان كدة  كان احد اسباب التلوث الرئيسى لمجرى النيل  ولحد دلوقتى مش عارفين يصرفو روحه  الشريرة  هههههههه:crazy_pil


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايكل أزاى تتقطع كدة تصدق عيب لالالالالالا انا مش مصدق

وبالنسبة للبيت وانتوا تتحننوا عالينا فا انتى مش عارفة ان الراجل ممكن فى لحظة يغضب مراتوا ولا اللى ها تتحنن علية دى ويوديها بيت ابوها وهى ولا تفتح بقها كل اللى عاليها تعيط دموع التماسيح

لا وغير كدة سم فران فران اية دة الصرصار بيجننكوا تقولى تحطى سم فران فى الاكل

دة احنا ناكل النسان حى ولا نتهز والدليل عم عبدو قظارة بتاع الكبدة والمخ بيبيع لحم حمير والكل ياكل زى العسل ولا حصل حاجة انتى خافى على نفسك

وحولى تخلى بالك لان نعمة اتشمع بسبب الموضوع دة اتعدى من عم عبدوا


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*مش هدافع عنك يا دودو تستاهل اشربى بقا*


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

> نعم يا سى مايكل يلى عملى فيها سى سيد انتا مالك مش عاجبك انا ولا دودو داحنا نقطعوك ونتوك ونمشو فى جنازتك وانتا يا هيما شومه انا معايه عصابتى يكدو فيك وما ادراك ما هو كيدهم ان كيدهن عظيم



هو احنا شوفنا اى حد من ريحتك هنا يا ميرنا

بجد صعبانة عيا

واد يا زئلط واد يا ميخا

امسكوا البت دى



> ايه يا اخ مايكل اتقطعت قبل كدة ولا ايه شكلك بتقوم مضروب كل يوم بالمخده اساسا هههههههه



بت انتى 

بلاش انا 

دة انا واد مفترى وشرانى



> مش هدافع عنك يا دودو تستاهل اشربى بقا



هى دى بقى وقفة الرجالة ولا بلاش


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

شوفى يا بنتى    

انا  مؤمنه   والحمدلله     وان كان الرب معانا   فمن علينا   
وان سرت بوادى  ظل الموت  لا اخاف شيئا 

فا انا  مشهاستنى  مساعدتك  ي ميرنا  وللو  انها مش اخلاق شباب المدينه خالص


----------



## Michael (31 مايو 2006)

> شوفى يا بنتى
> 
> انا مؤمنه والحمدلله وان كان الرب معانا فمن علينا
> وان سرت بوادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شيئا
> ...



جدعة يا ارطميش

خلى ايمانك بالله
ميرنا مش هتنفعك

ربنا كبير

علشان تعرفى اصحابك من اعدائك 

والمثل بيقول 

صاحبك وعلمى علية


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

*لا يخويه علشان ندلت معايه وقرت الفتحه عليا وانا عايشه اخس عليكى يا دودو :cry2:

وانتا يا عم مهدى النفوس انتا اهمد بقا *:t32::gun:


----------



## Michael (31 مايو 2006)

> لا يخويه علشان ندلت معايه وقرت الفتحه عليا وانا عايشه اخس عليكى يا دودو



معلش يا روك ولا يا مينا بقى

علشان تعرفوا الى فى نفوس الناس 

شايفة يا ارطميش صحبتك بتقول


> ندلت معايه وقرت الفتحه عليا وانا عايشه اخس عليكى يا دودو




بس برضة المساح كريم

والعفو عند المقدرة



> وانتا يا عم مهدى النفوس انتا اهمد بقا



خلاص خلاص 

راسى ورمت 

كفاية


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 مايو 2006)

*مش عارف اية شغل البوتجازات دة *
*لا لا لا بوتجازات اية*
*دة مايكرو وييف كمان*
*ارحمو نفسكم حبة ياشباب *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بدل ماميرنا توريكم العين الحمرا*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

ميرنا دى حبيبه قلبى من جوة  كدة

 بنيتى   اذا  شققتى  صدرى  فاوجدتى  قلبى   فلاتنزعجى   فالقلب عضو  من اعضاء جسم الانسان 
ويتكون من بطين ايمن  وبطين ايسر  واذا  دققتى  النظر  وامعنتيه   لوجدتى  مكانك  بداخله 

هناك  4 اربع اماكن  فوق البطين والاذنين   اثنين  لكما احبائى  ميرنا  وجىجى  والباقى  لله وحده :gy0000: 

 فلا  تنزعجى  اذا وجدتى  نفسك  فى وسط قلبى  عزيزتى 


محدش يقدر  يولع ولا شعله واحده بينى  وبين حبابيبى :gy0000: 

 شفتى  يا ميرنا  يا حبيبتى   روحى  اتفرجى على  شباب المنتدى  حبستهولك كله فى  الف ليله وليله 
:w00t: ههههه
اخدت بتارك


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> شايفة يا ارطميش صحبتك بتقول
> 
> 
> خلاص خلاص
> ...





 راسك  ورمت  من كتر الشعللله اللى بتعملها :yaka: هههه
ربنا يهديك


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

*يا دودو نخدموك يوم فرحك يارب

ومسمهاش يهديك اسمها يهدك*


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

ايه  يا بنتى الحقد الدفين  دة   كل ده علشان  قتلك و مشى فى جنازتك  واخد  عزاكى 

اعمليله انتى كمان  عزا   وانا  اول واحده هاجى ههههههههه

دة لانى  ميته ميته  انا بكلمكم من  فوق حاليا  فا يسعدنى  جدا  انى  اشوف كل الاعضاء هنا  معايا  
رامى جه وميرنا  شدوا حيلكو  تبعتو الباقى


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 مايو 2006)

*ربنا يخليكي((ماهو هايخليكي)) ياديانا طبعا محدش يقدر يولع بينا امال انتي فاكرة اية*
*شكرا على المسؤلية اللي حطيتيها على عاتقي دي*


----------



## hima85222 (2 يونيو 2006)

يا خبر يا ديانا شوفتى رامى بيقول اية من وراكى

لالالالالالالا مستحيل أزاى يتقال كدة بجد مش ينفع الكلام اللى اتقال

بيقول الله يرحمها بقى هى هاتفضل مشعلقانا ومعانا دونيا واخرة كمان

شوفيلك حل لا وقال أية شكرا على المسؤلية مسؤلية اية بقى ما خلاص

بينت على حقيقتك يا خاين


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 يونيو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> يا خبر يا ديانا شوفتى رامى بيقول اية من وراكى
> 
> لالالالالالالا مستحيل أزاى يتقال كدة بجد مش ينفع الكلام اللى اتقال
> 
> ...


 
بص يابني مش هاقولك غير خماشر تمناشر كلمة
ياصباح البوتجازات والميكرو وفات واي حاجة بتشعلل وبتسخن الدنيا :gy0000:


----------



## mony_05 (3 يونيو 2006)

*تحفة يا ميرنا فعلا طرق خطيرة بالذات اول واحدة بجد تحفة*
*بس خليكي كدة مع* أحبتي الرجال عشان نقدر علي عقاب زوجاتهن


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2006)

*مش كدا بردو *


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 فبراير 2007)

*يا حبيبى يا حنين يا غالى يا ميرنا 
ده انا اديها بالجزمة احسن وتقعد ساكتة خااااااااااالص*


----------



## mrinda (9 فبراير 2007)

تعرفى ياميرنا انه وقتها هايبقى الخناء جامد جدا وبجد موضوع لذيذ موت


----------



## heidi (9 فبراير 2007)

*لا حنوينه يا ميرنا *

*هههههههههههههههه شككرا علىالموضوع اللذيذ ده *​


----------



## maria123 (9 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## hany5000 (9 فبراير 2007)

:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: 
*تصدق فعلا نطائح حلوه وممكن تجيب نتيجه 
بس عاوز اقلك انه وقت الغضب وبيكونش في تفكير لاي حيله من هذه الحيل
بس  فعلا ممكن تجيب نتيجه بس مش في كل الحالات
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: *


----------



## rania-grg (9 فبراير 2007)

ايه يا ميرنا ده؟
انا حاسه انه هزار بايخ وممكن يقلب بجد وساعتها كل الزوجات هتدعيلك.
موضوع جميل يا ميرنا ربنا يباركك


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)




----------



## تونى 2010 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟*

ايه ياعم الحنيه دى


----------



## كاكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟*

شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟*

طبعا انتو اعوزين بقلامة على طول:ranting:​


----------



## gift (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟*

:t32:


----------



## hany5000 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟*

*طايب دي زوجتي وعرفنها 

كيف بقا اعاقب حبيبتي او خطيبتي 

ها ​*:ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## نرمين نعيم (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟*

لا فعلا نصائح رومانسية مهلبية...بس مين يقرا ومين يسمع:smil12:


----------



## assyrian girl (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنية؟*

*thx alot for ur nice advices
God bless you
hehehe​*


----------

